# type me, happy pies



## Maaya (Jan 3, 2017)

@ColdNobility
Gonna post what I related with.
*"Don't trust everything you read"* _although I do trust sources that are official. I tend to question the authority of sources that are more obscure._

*Statements are made according to input from other functions, not from double-checks against external facts which are seen as of lesser relevance to the issue at hand. *_When arguing about something I don't often go get URLs of information to back myself up, I instead rely on it making sense._

*The individual is adept at recognizing which aspects of an information, statement, or action are factually accurate in the sense of checking them against available external sources of information, but he tends to see this as lesser importance in comparison to their internal logical consistency when pursuing a concept.*

*To focus on the facts, also when giving out information, is seen as rather pointless when there is an idea to be explored. *_This one is more about just interesting ideas and philosophy than trying to assert how correct I may be about something but I believe it matters that I'm more prone to explore ideas and think about them than I am to try and be right and factual about things._


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

Alright, hopefully this one is the final one.

*1.*

* *






> - Do you feel your world is too small and the future seems bleak or opaque? Do you feel mentally shut down, like you are tired of thinking? Do you feel as though the whole world is against you, throwing up every possible obstacle to plague you? (loss of healthy dominant Ni functioning) Do you often feel an underlying anger or ready to rant/rage at the slightest provocation, or want to systematically tear someone down? Do you make a lot of careless mistakes with minor details? Do you restlessly seek out “facts” to support your ideas/actions? Do you stew about events that you know are out of your control, sometimes berating yourself for past mistakes or desperately wanting a do-over? Do you become less focused, more clumsy, and lose some control over your body? Do you feel the urge to bury/lose yourself in some physical task like cleaning, organizing, exercising, or mastering a hands-on skill? Do you compulsively check on certain things or fuss about aesthetic details in your environment, even your/others’ physical appearance? Do you get strong urges to escape from negative emotions through sensory pleasures like excessive partying, drinking, drugs, eating, sex, etc., and then afterwards kick yourself for such “shallow” or useless behavior? Do you get a strong urge to do something wild or crazy because of feeling disturbed by underlying restlessness?





*2.*

* *






> Do you withdraw into yourself, feeling like you have lost all enthusiasm and optimism? Does the future suddenly seem cut-off, vague, or oppressive? Do you lose sight of positive possibilities for your life? Do you feel that you have lost your creative spark? (loss of healthy dominant Ne functioning) Do you lack motivation/inspiration and want to take time for reflection? Do you feel very isolated and vulnerable, like no one can understand you? Do you feel your mind is clouded by one particular issue that you just cannot shake? Do you obsess endlessly over tiny little details/ideas or compulsively examine some past mistake/event over and over? Do you feel as though you are not learning from your mistakes or keep repeating the same negative patterns? Do you find yourself getting uncharacteristically pedantic, nitpicky, fussy, irritable, short-tempered, or impatient with people? Do you feel irrationally pressed for time, like you have not made any progress at all in your life? Do you get somewhat hypochondriacal, fearing that every ache or pain is a symptom of a grave illness or disease?


----------



## Maaya (Jan 3, 2017)

@ColdNobility they kind of said the same with minor differences. If I have to pick one however I'll go with #1 but I see both in me.


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

@Maaya Inferior Si withdraws and becomes lost/stuck in a rut of narrow-minded obsessiveness or compulsiveness because of losing sight of positive potential/possibilities in the world) 

vs

Inferior Se acts out impulsively or recklessly in response to events/situations that are perceived to be negative or unexpected because of losing sight of the meaning and consequence behind one’s actions)


----------



## Maaya (Jan 3, 2017)

@ColdNobility
sticking with #1


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

If you are Infj, what part of this type do you not relate with or makes you doubt?


----------



## Maaya (Jan 3, 2017)

ColdNobility said:


> If you are Infj, what part of this type do you not relate with or makes you doubt?


I would be to an INFJ what an orderly person would be to an ENTP. Very uncommon. I tend to mess with others and I often get annoyed if someone brings up their issues to me and wants to open up, which is something that INFJs are said to enjoy.
I don't like people. I also consider myself to be far too analytical and cold minded to be an Fe aux.


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

Maaya said:


> I would be to an INFJ what an orderly person would be to an ENTP. Very uncommon. I tend to mess with others and I often get annoyed if someone brings up their issues to me and wants to open up, which is something that INFJs are said to enjoy.
> I don't like people. I also consider myself to be far too analytical and cold minded to be an Fe aux.


I'm going to type you Entp even despite some contradictions unless you want to consider the Intj type.

You relate to Ne as leading, fe mobilizing, fi Polr, suggestive/inferior Si to a certain degree and Te demonstrative. You also do give off the Entp vibe while its not obvious or stereotypical.


----------



## Maaya (Jan 3, 2017)

ColdNobility said:


> I'm going to type you Entp even despite some contradictions unless you want to consider the Intj type.
> You relate to Ne as leading, fe mobilizing, fi Polr, suggestive/inferior Si to a certain degree and Te demonstrative. You also do give off the Entp vibe while its not obvious or stereotypical.


I would consider INTJ if only to humor it, because if I'm going to consider ENTP as plausible despite not obvious or stereotypical, then INTJ as a type deserves equal treatment, doesn't it? Even then I do believe that mobilizing Fi and creative Te make a lot less sense for me than mobilizing Fe and creative Ti.
Occam's Razor tells me that ENTP is the most likely for me, as it takes a lot less assumptions to see me as an ENTP than it does to see me as INTJ or INFJ.
One thing that I believe suppresses my extraversion if I am an ENTP is that unlike the typical ENTP I'm not a 7, I'm a 5 with a very strong 8 fix.


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

Maaya said:


> I would consider INTJ if only to humor it, because if I'm going to consider ENTP as plausible despite not obvious or stereotypical, then INTJ as a type deserves equal treatment, doesn't it? Even then I do believe that mobilizing Fi and creative Te make a lot less sense for me than mobilizing Fe and creative Ti.
> Occam's Razor tells me that ENTP is the most likely for me, as it takes a lot less assumptions to see me as an ENTP than it does to see me as INTJ or INFJ.
> One thing that I believe suppresses my extraversion if I am an ENTP is that unlike the typical ENTP I'm not a 7, I'm a 5 with a very strong 8 fix.


Yes, the type 5 is usually found in Ni dom while type 7 is more of an Extp thing so I can imagine you relating with those two types. Having an unsual enneagram can often make the typing of someone quite difficult as they can see themselves in many different types.


----------



## Maaya (Jan 3, 2017)

ColdNobility said:


> Yes, the type 5 is usually found in Ni dom while type 7 is more of an Extp thing so I can imagine you relating with those two types. Having an unsual enneagram can often make the typing of someone quite difficult as they can see themselves in many different types.


I considered Ti and Ni dom for a long time for myself because of the 5ness. It's too inward and private. I am that way. Should I add that my instinctual variant is sx/sp and my so is pretty weak?


----------



## Shroud Shifter (Sep 9, 2015)

I see you have typed yourself as ESFJ in your profile. Is there a reason why are you not happy with that?


----------



## Maaya (Jan 3, 2017)

Shroud Shifter said:


> I see you have typed yourself as ESFJ in your profile. Is there a reason why are you not happy with that?


lmao it's just some random type I chose, it's not what I think of myself


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

Maaya said:


> Should I add that my instinctual variant is sx/sp and my so is pretty weak?


Having So last might make you look like a more reserved extrovert.


----------



## Shroud Shifter (Sep 9, 2015)

ENTP. Every part of your questionnaire spells ENTP to me and so does the reason why you have chosen to portray "ESFJ" on your profile.


----------



## Maaya (Jan 3, 2017)

Shroud Shifter said:


> ENTP. Every part of your questionnaire spells ENTP to me and so does the reason why you have chosen to portray "ESFJ" on your profile.


It wasn't a deliberate thing. I clicked a random type. It might as well have been INFP or ISTJ for that matter.


----------



## Shroud Shifter (Sep 9, 2015)

Maaya said:


> It wasn't a deliberate thing. I clicked a random type. It might as well have been INFP or ISTJ for that matter.


Yeah exactly. That's what I meant. It's very Ne-heavy thing to do random stuff.


----------



## Maaya (Jan 3, 2017)

Shroud Shifter said:


> Yeah exactly. That's what I meant. It's very Ne-heavy thing to do random stuff.


Meaning NP and not ENTP necessarily


----------



## Shroud Shifter (Sep 9, 2015)

Okay then.



> I'm feeling mischievous so that might put the occasional answer under excessive decor. Gomen in advance.


Seems like an Ne-heavy thing to say. ENTP is my first impression. Then I get the very same impression from all the other responses, and post it as my verdict. But she wants to know why not INTP, ENFP or INFP. So let's look at it closer.



> lord I found this gorgeous picture of Paris. Made me want to go there. It definitely looks better than the trashy hole I live in. The experience might be sad though, I would want to Assassin's Creed around on the rooftops and I'd just break my ass doing it


Still Ne.



> I might be asleep so my first thought would likely be "why the heck are they waking me up and why is the automobile not automobiling?"
> If I was awake I'd then want to sleep the problem away.


Very much Ne. Starting to think dominant.



> I'm already there...
> Although there's some people I know I definitely wouldn't party with. Yikes


Ne-dominant.



> I might chuckle if what they say is too idiotic. I should add I don't hold many beliefs. This snickering reaction of mine has triggered people before but I can't help it. It's like sneezing when there's dust in the air.


"I don't hold many beliefs." Ti-heavy.



> Adapt? I wear ideas and beliefs like hats lol


xxxP. Also Ti-heavy.



> I like the law of one and the golden rule. If others mess with me I can't really bitch, I mess with everyone I know. I try to keep it restrained and within the boundaries of what isn't sensitive however. I hate it when I say something too insensitive.


Ne. Also Ti-heavy.



> I've been called the weirdest person ever by a lot of people. I think it's just that social conventions and group ideas like "killing animals is wrong" fly over my head until I say something politically incorrect about it and have someone chewing my face for it. I can't help it if it doesn't make enough sense to me lol
> I would change myself into a more diligent person, or less of a procrastinator. Who the heck is proud of being a procrastinator anyways?


Ti-heavy, Ne-heavy. This response could be INTP as well. Let's wait for more questions to separate between introverted and extroverted.



> Walking alone in the street at night, man. Shudder. If I get a bad vibe off some alleyway or someshit I stay the fuck away.


Nothing here. Except ENTP vibes, but they don't count because she wants to know why.



> a) Watching stuff, reading, talking to people about stuff that's interesting.
> b) Small talk, repetition, shit like math exercises ad nauseam after I already understood the methodology.


a) Ne-heavy stuff
b) Ne-heavy again. Again, nothing really to tell apart from INTP except gut feeling.



> I think I hinted at the answer to this one in a previous thing I said but I try to avoid saying shit that people might be triggered by. While we're on the subject, can someone tell me why the word ***** is bad? It's just a word, ******...


Love of debating for no reason. I feel this is very ENTP thing again, INTPs are more prone to keep things that are not subject of the discussion to themselves until they are. I guess this is the difference between Ne-dominant and Ne-secondary.

I leave the other questionnaire undiagnosed for the time being, I feel the first half is enough already. If there are more questions I might get back to it at some point.


----------



## Maaya (Jan 3, 2017)

@Shroud Shifter dude if I want to know the second half as well out of curiosity, is that also an Ne vibe thing?


----------

